# Meander Res success!



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Tried for walleye but couldn’t find them. So we settled for crappie and a few quality red ears. It was cold this morning but we had the entire lake to ourselves...


----------



## Huz-yak (Jun 3, 2011)

Oh lord. Here we go again...


----------



## cane pole (Nov 27, 2011)

Minnowhead said:


> View attachment 259033
> View attachment 259034
> 
> Tried for walleye but couldn’t find them. So we settled for crappie and a few quality red ears. It was cold this morning but we had the entire lake to ourselves...


Not settled, I think it's called adjusted. Good job.


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Great job! How deep were you fishing and what bait was working for ya. I'm looking to take my son out thanks.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

They definitely don't patrol it like they used to, it's much easier to get in and out then it used to be.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Minnowhead said:


> View attachment 259033
> View attachment 259034
> 
> Tried for walleye but couldn’t find them. So we settled for crappie and a few quality red ears. It was cold this morning but we had the entire lake to ourselves...


I got skunked there Thursday. That lake sucks or I’m doing something wrong. But yea, seems I was the only one there also.


----------



## 21938 (Feb 17, 2010)

Great spot. We smoked the Mallards there this past fall! Didn't see another set-up.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Minnowhead said:


> View attachment 259033
> View attachment 259034
> 
> Tried for walleye but couldn’t find them. So we settled for crappie and a few quality red ears. It was cold this morning but we had the entire lake to ourselves...


Walleye were hitting Purple Husky Jerks in the NE corner. Saw you hauling the Crappie but didn't feel like walking all the way around to get you. Going back this evening.


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

Shortdrift said:


> Walleye were hitting Purple Husky Jerks in the NE corner. Saw you hauling the Crappie but didn't feel like walking all the way around to get you. Going back this evening.


Fished it last week & all we caught were sturgeon & burbot.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

And a happy April fools day to all!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I though i was the only one who routinely hauled bucket loads of fish out of Meander.
Huh who knew


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

My son and I were there last week trolling for walleye. We didn't get any walleye but we got a couple small pike.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Was there a bit ago...also trying for walleye. My buddy sent down a camera and caught this photo. I think they are white crappie?

Don


----------



## GULPisgreat (Mar 17, 2009)

Meander has a saltwater cove in the back. Caught some nice red drum.


----------



## Shed Hunter 365 (Dec 3, 2007)

Caught a few off the bridge in the wrip wrap. I hooked into one took off like a bus....


----------



## WickedWalleye (Oct 25, 2014)

Anyone know if they are having a lottery to fish Meander this year "LEGALLY". I have seen in the past where they have had one and let the winners fish from the dam for a day.


----------



## mjlattanzio (Jun 9, 2016)

My brother in law works for meander so I have actually fished there legally many times. I've never heard of a lottery to let people fish there but every year they have a day where friends and family of employees can fish. I've seen some really nice small mouth and largemouth come out of there and I have also seen a number of 18 to 20 inch crappie. But it's just like fishing anywhere, you'r not guaranteed to catch fish but when you do they usually have some nice size.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

WickedWalleye said:


> Anyone know if they are having a lottery to fish Meander this year "LEGALLY". I have seen in the past where they have had one and let the winners fish from the dam for a day.


Yes it was this morning, you missed it. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

I've seen pics of stringer fulls of Pike come out of there in the springtime. Hard to tell a guy to stay out when the water is in the backyard.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i dont go to meander anymore, the last time i was there i got chased by BIGFOOT while he was caring a white snapper with a black crappie in the snappers mouth, when BIGFOOT got close to me (hes fast) he threw something at me and hooked my eye.. good thing my survival skillz kicked in and i was caring a machete, i cut the line, swam across the lake and narrowly escaped with my jack links.. that was a day and i got a photo to prove it..


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

Ouch!!! Too bad you didn't get any video to post.


----------



## litman24 (Feb 17, 2012)

eyecatchum2 said:


> Ouch!!! Too bad you didn't get any video to post.


----------



## litman24 (Feb 17, 2012)

I got these by myself Friday night


----------



## ItsAlwaysSunnyInNEOhio (Jun 18, 2013)

Just phoned ODNR. Everyone in here may be getting a visit soon.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

ItsAlwaysSunnyInNEOhio said:


> Just phoned ODNR. Everyone in here may be getting a visit soon.


I’m surprised you get service under that rock


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

I remember when the dj on cd-106 was broadcasting live from meander for a few days. Said they were gonna have a fish fry at the studio. The warden called in and said we will find you. Can't remember but it took something like three days and they got caught. Guess he was reeling in a catfish or something when they showed up. I believe he said to commemorate the event he got a fish tattoo on his ass.


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

ItsAlwaysSunnyInNEOhio said:


> Just phoned ODNR. Everyone in here may be getting a visit soon.


Is that a April fools joke? Will someone post what baits and depth they're getting them at? I'm heading out there in a little bit. This spot looks killer!


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Fish2Win said:


> Is that a April fools joke? Will someone post what baits and depth they're getting them at? I'm heading out there in a little bit. This spot looks killer!
> View attachment 259068


Hey! That’s my favorite spot. You just ruined it for me.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Can’t believe you would post cords on a fishing website...


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

im there dude


----------



## WickedWalleye (Oct 25, 2014)

http://www.vindy.com/news/2014/sep/06/about-125-turn-out-mvsds-fishing-day-meander/


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Huz-yak said:


> Oh lord. Here we go again...


Seems we get one every year. Of course, I forgot what date it is and just considered it Easter. 

Besides, considering the size of the crappie I saw a guy catching off the Yerke-Young Rd. bridge quite a few years ago, those are dinks and you should have thrown them back. Our Dad used to take us there when we were kids with a bag of stale bread so we could "feed the fish".

I swear I saw 50-60lb carp, bluegill the size of dinner plates, and that guy was hauling in 16-18" crappie hand over fist hand lining a CP Swing spinner!


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

ezbite said:


> View attachment 259052
> i dont go to meander anymore, the last time i was there i got chased by BIGFOOT while he was caring a white snapper with a black crappie in the snappers mouth, when BIGFOOT got close to me (hes fast) he threw something at me and hooked my eye.. good thing my survival skillz kicked in and i was caring a machete, i cut the line, swam across the lake and narrowly escaped with my jack links.. that was a day and i got a photo to prove it..


 Nice bling ez!


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

That vindy article is a few years old.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Their web server wouldn't be able to handle entries to fishing. I would love to enter.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Okay. Fun’s over. Glad you guys had a good April Fools day. You know we don’t allow postings about illegal lakes to fish. Same time next year.


----------

